# My triplets!



## Keackae23 (Feb 11, 2007)

My rats Fynn, Gazini and Dume!

Gazini getting up close and personal....









Fynn and Gazini! 









aaaand....Dume squishing Fynn!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

so sweet. i especially like the last picture. Fynn looks just thrilled... *chuckles* but they all seem to have the same markings. do you ever get them mixed up?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LMAO Gazini Looks awsome! What kind of rats are those? Their ears look like dumbo's ears...I have a Dumbo, hehe his name is Jay


----------



## Keackae23 (Feb 11, 2007)

twitch said:


> so sweet. i especially like the last picture. Fynn looks just thrilled... *chuckles* but they all seem to have the same markings. do you ever get them mixed up?


Oh, yes, all the time! Especially when I first got them. But its getting a bit easier because they're alll different sizes and their markings are a little different. Plus, I marked their tails just in case :wink:


----------



## Keackae23 (Feb 11, 2007)

JennieLove said:


> LMAO Gazini Looks awsome! What kind of rats are those? Their ears look like dumbo's ears...I have a Dumbo, hehe his name is Jay


Yup, they're siamese dumbos!  I love dumbo ears...


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

cute


----------



## tasha (Oct 16, 2006)

THEY LOOK JUST LIKE MY CLIFFHANGER! Except their nose markings are more obvious. HOW CUTE!


----------

